# Buy used car Costa del sol



## Penno (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi can anyone recommend where to buy a used car from near on the costa del sol as we have bought an apartment and every time we come over the car hire costs is crippling!!! 
Many thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Penno said:


> Hi can anyone recommend where to buy a used car from near on the costa del sol as we have bought an apartment and every time we come over the car hire costs is crippling!!!
> Many thanks


Where abouts are you??

Jo xxx


----------



## Penno (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi jo 
I'm in calahonda


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Penno said:


> Hi can anyone recommend where to buy a used car from near on the costa del sol as we have bought an apartment and every time we come over the car hire costs is crippling!!!
> Many thanks


Next time you are over it might be worth your while going round the main dealers in Fuengirola.Also,asking at some of the hire companies as occasionally they will sell the hire cars off but has as been said many times on here you have got to check that there are no embargo's or fines
on the car which if you go to a reputable dealer you should be alright.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

It's not the answer but connected to the OP question... Have you looked at "do you Spain", google it. 

Their hire prices with large companies (Goldcar and the like) are massively cheaper that buying direct, buy a years excess insurance (31 days per trip) at £33 and you'll save loads!

If it helps?


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

You could try these people, they are in Marbella.

www.RobertsonCars-Spain.com

Small family company been on the go for 20 years or more. Not a huge selection of cars but maybe have what you are after and they only sell ex pat owned vehicles, so are in good shape and serviced lol. I have no connection with them but nearly bought a used Jag from them once, but could not sell my car at the time.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

piersuk said:


> It's not the answer but connected to the OP question... Have you looked at "do you Spain", google it.
> 
> Their hire prices with large companies (Goldcar and the like) are massively cheaper that buying direct, buy a years excess insurance (31 days per trip) at £33 and you'll save loads!
> 
> If it helps?


You have to put down a deposit of over 1000 euros though for Do You Spain, that is why they are so cheap to rent from.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Caz.I said:


> You have to put down a deposit of over 1000 euros though for Do You Spain, that is why they are so cheap to rent from.


Except of course you rent from the hire companies and not DYS, they are a broker. 

I would sooner pay the 1000€ deposit which I get back the day (or next day) after return rather than 3 weeks of a non refundable 'insurance' to the car rental company in the region of 12€ a day... 

I have probably rented 50+ times from DoYouSpain and can't fault the service, ultimately the service is with the rental company. In all those times had one hiccup with damage (we caused) and it cost us 90€ from that 1000€ (Goldcar). Claimed it all back without a problem from our annual policy... Pays your money and takes a choice I guess.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

piersuk said:


> Except of course you rent from the hire companies and not DYS, they are a broker.
> 
> I would sooner pay the 1000€ deposit which I get back the day (or next day) after return rather than 3 weeks of a non refundable 'insurance' to the car rental company in the region of 12€ a day...
> 
> I have probably rented 50+ times from DoYouSpain and can't fault the service, ultimately the service is with the rental company. In all those times had one hiccup with damage (we caused) and it cost us 90€ from that 1000€ (Goldcar). Claimed it all back without a problem from our annual policy... Pays your money and takes a choice I guess.


Yes I don't doubt that they are legitimate, and cheap. I just got annoyed as it was only after the end of the process reserving online that I discovered that I was supposed to pay 1000 euros, so I cancelled it because I don't like companies that spring those kind of "surprises" on me! (It made me think of Ryanair's hidden insurance "scam").

I have rented quite a lot from Helle Hollis and though they are more expensive, they have a customer rewards card you can get which gets you further discounts the more you use them. In fact, last year I ended up renting from them for a couple of months before I bought my own car and accumulated credit on my card without realizing. As a result this year, when my own car was at the mechanics for about four to five days, I didn't actually have to pay anything apart from the petrol I used! I couldn't believe it - the card can also be used by family and friends to get a discount too. 

As for buying a car, I think there is a company (in Marbella?) where you can rent to buy cars (don't think they are ex-rental but not sure). If I can find it again, I will post the link here.


----------



## Penno (Jul 31, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Penno (Jul 31, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Penno (Jul 31, 2016)

Thank you I would appreciate that


----------



## Penno (Jul 31, 2016)

Thank you


----------

